# 98 mer 3 cyl 40 hp



## Barry_Smith (Nov 16, 2010)

I have 98 mer with remote sterring and would like change it to a tiller . Does anyone have any info on this or any advice. I read some good info on flippin axels and it works great. So i signed up and hope some one can help out .Hopefully i will get to make the change this winter. Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking at the parts list, this could get expensive

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/3021_190.cfm

I'd be looking for a cooked tiller outboard of the same model /year to strip.
Might be much easier to sell what you have and buy a tiller model.


----------



## Barry_Smith (Nov 16, 2010)

I don.t want to sale it . I bought i new and have had good luck with it . I was thinking 4 or 5 hundred to do the change. With me doing the work. If i change my mine i know where to go. Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Then I'd be looking for a parts motor.
It's already assembled, so you can see what goes where
then you take yours apart, and swap the parts over.
most likely the least expensive method of converting.
When you do this project, take pics and post the process.
I like to watch...


----------



## Barry_Smith (Nov 16, 2010)

Thats what I'm going to do .Thanks i knew i would get some help. Now to start looking for a parts motor.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

You might get lucky and find a mechanic that saved the tiller when converting a tiller engine to remote. It is a lot more common to go from tiller to remote around here so check with some of the old timer mechanics. The tiller set up is seldom affected by model changes and also spans several size engines.

Good luck finding one and best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Barry_Smith (Nov 16, 2010)

I have already called all around the savannah area no luck yet. I will be searching father out now. I want get the center console out so i can have more room. I can get more camping gear and kayaks in it and it would be easyer mowing around in it .Thanks


----------

